# Smoked Potato Salad - w/Qview



## tjshelton

This is a modification of the Smoked Potato Salad recipe in "Dadgum, That's Good!"

A basic potato salad, but you smoke the potatoes.  Yum...

You'll need:

5 lbs Red Potatoes, not peeled

1 cup finely diced red onion

1 cup, chopped bread & butter pickles

6 hard boiled eggs, coarsely chopped

1 cup mayonnaise

2 tbsp Balsalmic Vinegar

Plus a secret ingredient that my wife has forbidden me from revealing here.  But it makes her salad taste different than anyone else's.  Suffice to say, add spices to taste and experiment to come up with your own secret ingredient.

Start by washing the potatoes, then put them in a large pot, cover with water, and boil them for 20 minutes or until they are just tender.  To check tenderness, use a sharp knife (like a steak knife) and gently press the tip of the knife into the skin of the potato.  The knife should easily pierce the skin and go 1/4 to 1/2 inch in with very little effort.








Drain the water from the pot and place the potatoes onto a towel or paper towels and pat them dry.







Preheat your oven to 225 degrees F and start your smoke (I used mesquite).  Place your potatoes directly on the racks and reduce the temperature to 200 degrees F. Smoke the potatoes for 2 hours.







Remove the potatoes from the smoker, place them into your fridge and cool them for a few hours, then cube them into 1/2 to 3/4 inch cubes.







Mix all the ingredients into a large bowl, gently turn the mix, being careful not to turn the potatoes into mashed, until everything is nicely mixed.  Cover the bowl and chill for several hours (overnight is best), then serve.


----------



## rbranstner

Sounds good. I was also thinking you could just smoke the eggs or the potatoes and the eggs. Either way it sounds good to me.


----------



## tjshelton

rbranstner said:


> Sounds good. I was also thinking you could just smoke the eggs or the potatoes and the eggs. Either way it sounds good to me.


I'm thinking that if you smoked the hard-boiled eggs, you'd end up with something that could replace my dog's Kong toys.  The potatoes added a really nice smoke flavor to the salad.  But I'm not one to discourage experimentation.  Give it a try and let us know how it came out...


----------



## raptor700

I've smoked many things, but not this.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## point

Smoked eggs are fantastic!  2 hours at 225 and you have the perfect egg. May take a little bit longer if your smoker is packed full. I use them to make deviled eggs that gus at work beg me for.


----------

